
React CountUp - glennreyes
https://glennreyes.github.io/react-countup
======
glennreyes
Checkout React CountUp at [https://glennreyes.github.io/react-
countup/](https://glennreyes.github.io/react-countup/) . This component counts
up a number in an animated way. #react #reactjs

